# See No Evil - streetart on Nelson Street, Bristol



## big eejit (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone been down there? I went yesterday and it looks great. They're still painting today if you can get down, tho it's going to be fairly chaotic:

http://www.seenoevilbristol.co.uk/

http://www.flickr.com/groups/see_no_evil/


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

My bus stop is on Nelston Street so I as down there by chance twice this week. It looks pretty impressive. How long is it going to be there for?


----------



## big eejit (Aug 20, 2011)

I think the actual painting may be only this weekend, but the results look set to remain there - would be a big job to remove them all.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_l/6059622853/in/pool-1754844@N23/
wow! amazing


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there a city in the UK with better street art than Bristol?


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 20, 2011)

I do wish people wouldn't call it street art.

Graffiti = something that's been going in Bristol since 1983 and has made a huge impact on the city's culture and fame

Street art = UWE students making stencils using photoshop and only spraying them round Stokes Croft in case they get arrested

But no, Bristol is one of the UK's best when it comes to graf, though I've always had a soft spot for Sheffield's writers too oddly enough.


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)

just come back from there. looks brilliant.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't give a shit what it's called.


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)

i took some pictures...


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

I went back down there today as well - some of the stuff is brilliant. Forgot my phone or I would have taken some pics.

I didn't realise there were going to be bars, I was tempted to have some cider!


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah, there was some good cider and beer on offer! the westons cloudy cider was very tasty...


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Is there a city in the UK with better street art than Bristol?


not that i've seen, though i haven't been to every uk city tbf


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2011)

wicked pics
cheers


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)

what makes it so great is that that street is one of the grimmest streets in the whole of central bristol, but this kind of stuff makes it a pleasure to walk down. not sure who's behind all of it, but it's been really well done and respect to all the building owners who presumably gave permission for their buildings to be painted on.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 21, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> I do wish people wouldn't call it street art.
> 
> Graffiti = something that's been going in Bristol since 1983 and has made a huge impact on the city's culture and fame
> 
> Street art = UWE students making stencils using photoshop and only spraying them round Stokes Croft in case they get arrested



And the people who are actually doing it have made the same mistake on their website!

*"Bristol To Host The UK’s Largest Street Art Project*

This summer Bristol will play host to the most ambitious permanent street art project ever to take place in the UK and Europe."

http://www.seenoevilbristol.co.uk/

You'd better write to them and point out the error of their ways - bloody UWE students.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2011)

People do realise that council funded this to the tune of 80 grand right? It's not some independent project. And the estimated 250 grand that it will bring to the businesses in the area is simply public money being turned into private profit. Regardless of the quality of the work and the general brightening up of a pretty desperate bit of town.  (Now, am i being serious or not?)


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 21, 2011)

big eejit said:


> And the people who are actually doing it have made the same mistake on their website!
> 
> *"Bristol To Host The UK’s Largest Street Art Project*
> 
> ...



I'm friends with the bloke behind it, and I still think he's wrong to call it street art.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2011)

It's art. It's on the street.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> People do realise that council funded this to the tune of 80 grand right? It's not some independent project. And the estimated 250 grand that it will bring to the businesses in the area is simply public money being turned into private profit. Regardless of the quality of the work and the general brightening up of a pretty desperate bit of town. (Now, am i being serious or not?)



40k, Mike Bennett paid for half the costs. Spent a lot of time down there over the last few days and have to say it was money well spent imo. I was there from 3pm yesterday, fantastic atmosphere and music at the block party, caught up with loads of mates from way back, everybody enjoying themselves and saying we should do this every year. Spoke to Jon Rogers there about how events like this bring a lot of hidden benefits to Bristol in terms of the city marketing itself, international media coverage and tourism. One thing I mentioned to him was the amount of people I've known over the years who moved here because of the cultural life and have stayed, can think of quite a few personally that have gone on to offer the city the benefits of their talents.

Bristol without it's cultural life would be just like Swindon! 

ps I know you're not being serious


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 21, 2011)

oh and the after party later was great (and free, don't complain if ya couldn't get in as I did post this the details up two weeks ago)


----------



## 888 (Aug 22, 2011)

My cousin was doing this. He was supposed to paint a burning police car but it got banned! He had to paint over it with something else instead...


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh dear. Graffiti's gone legit. Will this do to graffiti what Radio 1 did to pop music? It will if they start doing this in London as well. Inevitable, tho'.

Yeah, well I've always been a grumpy old git.

It's interesting how graffiti has developed over the decades tho', from mere slogans to this.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> I do wish people wouldn't call it street art.
> 
> Graffiti = something that's been going in Bristol since 1983 and has made a huge impact on the city's culture and fame
> 
> Street art = UWE students making stencils using photoshop and only spraying them round Stokes Croft in case they get arrested



Leader of Bristol Tories agrees that it's graffiti. He thinks it's shit mind.

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Bris...elson-Street/story-13354891-detail/story.html


----------



## embree (Sep 21, 2011)

Abraham's a massive twat


----------

